# ROSE HANDLER'S DISEASE



## NorthernWinos (Apr 7, 2008)

Now...this was a surprise to me too...






Since I pruned my unruly rose bush last week I thought I had a thorn in my paw...it wasn't getting any better...So, this PM I went into the clinic to get my swollen paw checked out....I have Rose Handler's Disease....guess those nasty thorns carry a fungus that gets infected. Got some antibiotics that cost over $20 per pill...they better do the trick....

Leather gloves for this old gal for the rest of the rose pruning...

I am still glad that thorns have roses.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2008)

Man, making your yard look as pretty as it does takes a toll on the body huh!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2008)

Keep care of that hand NW! Thorns of all kinds can be nasty. Take your medecine. I hope it does the trick and gets rid of those little bugs in your hand.


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 7, 2008)

Gloves for the rose pruning? Good Idea.......

Old Gal???? Im thinking NOT!!!!

Take care of that hand, the gardens are going to need your attention in a couple of weeks


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 7, 2008)

Guess gardening can be dangerous....the virus also is in peat moss and other dirt....It's a jungle out there...


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess I better get myself some gloves because I'll be in the dirt soon myself. Hope you hand will be better soon. 


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 9, 2008)

It IS a darned good thing that thorns have roses!



You poor thing! You try to take care of living things, and look at what it gets you.



Isn't that the equivalent of biting the hand that feeds you? Are you able to drink wine with this antibiotic? So many bad things from this incident. Hope you heal soon!


----------



## Joanie (Apr 9, 2008)

That hurts just thinking about it, NW! Especially the $20 a pill part! Yeowser!! 

I'm glad you looked after it!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for your concern...Doing fine now, my hand isn't hurting as much and the swelling has gone down....and can drink wine....Still many more roses to prune.

Today I cut off the asparagus and rhubarb patch and raked it off...Cleared the straw from areas that will get planted to more 'wine plants'.

Then dug some holes along one side of the garage for some shrubs that are out in the nursery area...went out there and low and behold the ground wasn't frozen under the straw...so moved in some plants...layed out the landscape fabric and started to haul in some rock mulch....pooped!!!

Feels so good to be working outside and not having a sore paw.

Life is indeed good!!!


----------



## SB Ranch (Apr 9, 2008)

After seeing the movie "The Ruins" gloves are a great idea. Those plants will kill you!


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel so sorry for you, doing the things you enjoy and it bites you!! It looks like it will be awhile before we can get into the dirt. I think we are down to December's snow now but it is predicted that we will get 15 to 22" of snow Friday and Saturday. That's unreal. Where is the end??


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw that forecast too....Looks like we might be on the northern edge of it again...But time will tell. Same as during the summers...the moisture misses us.

Hunker down and drink some wine...It is warm enough now that the snow should melt for you soon.

This really has been the endless winter.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 9, 2008)

It comes with the territory. Glad you were able to get the medicine. If I knew what anitbiotic it was I maybe could have sent it too you if we have it in our pharmaceutical closet at work. I would be glad to do that.


20 $ a pill may be one of those not so everyday anitbiotics though , which one was it?


Glad you are doing better. Ramona


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 9, 2008)

NW! Congrats! I noticed you now have over 4000 posts. You are a busy lady. Even a sore paw doesn't stop you!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 9, 2008)

It was Levaquin 750 mg...Hopefully will never need it again. I can't take Penicillin so it narrows down the list of drugs I can take....so I get the real expensive ones. My co-pay was $109/ 5 pills.

I am working down my insurance deductible for this year already, so soon everything will be paid for. Yeah, for good insurance.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 9, 2008)

*Just a side incident....


My Dad has always been a big gardener and outdoorsman. He was working around and old shed on his land then went to Hawaii for a vacation contracted serious symptomsand ended up in the hospital there for 6 weeks. He apparently contracted Leptospirosis bacteria the comes for being around contamination by mouse urine amd feces and nearly died there.That is what hisDr'straced it to. It effected his liver and hehas had problems ever since. Be careful of the outoor dangers even if in your backyard. *

*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 9, 2008)

That is a serious bacteria. We lost an expensive hunting dog to that malady. The vet said it probably came from drinkking water contaminated by deer urine. It is something to be aware of!!


----------



## corn field (Apr 9, 2008)

this world we live in is hard to beat
you get a thorn with every rose
but arn't the roses sweet!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow ramona...that would be scary to get that ill away from home....I had punchered a knuckle once before, so when this happened I knew I should go to the Dr., damaging the joints are bad....but any puncher while outside are dangerous...even cat scratches. 

When I punchered my knuckle I was pressure washing a hog barn and punchered a knuckle on a wire...kept washing as had some mama sows to bring into the barn that day...so just hosed it off during the day...when my chores were done I went to the clinic to get a Tetanus shot as my whole hand was starting to swell, they gave me a Tetanus shot and the bad news that I had to get to the hospital as they were waiting for me...by the time I got to the hospital I was very fevered and almost delirious... I had Staphylococcus [Staph infection] from in the barns...they did surgery to clean out the knuckle and I was on IV for 6 days..... Then many antibiotics and another minor surgery to clean it out.

Infections are hiding everywhere just waiting to invade your body...so any opening in the skin puts you at risk.


----------

